# Processor or Poacher ?



## Makin Bacon (Sep 28, 2009)

I got this 8 pointer( 19 3/4 outside spred and 12 3/4 inside spread) opening day of gun in Muskingum Co. not huge but for some a wall hanger. Rushed the deer to the processor that I have been using since early 90's( Hoffmans Meat , Cardington ) due to the warm weather and rain we had on Tuesday. Was asked if I was going to do a shoulder mount and replied no ," I'm doing a euoropean mount so I want the head back " I replied. So I go back Thur. can't wait to pick up the head to start my mount pay for the processing load up the meat and go to the back to get the head. NO HEAD ! GONE ! Can't find it they said, sorry that was it. No compensation or nothing a sorry and that was it. Come to find out one of the employees cut the antlers off the skull and was going to use them to rattle. A week later and three trips to Cardington I finally got my new rattling antlers back , PISSED OFF !!! Learned my lesson to never take anything there again and do what I used to process my own deer. Don' know what you all think but I think My deer got poached by the processor. What if it was you kids, grandkids, niece or nephews first buck ! It just didn't really bother them . They do a great job but not to rectify this situation really botherd me. I will never take a deer to them again and all my friends that take deer to them will not use them anymore. For some reason I can't upload pics to this thread but go to my pics and you can see my deer that I feel got poached .


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Holy Crap! It's so unbelievable - that it must be true! Wow, I'm stunned. Sorry MB


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I would advise the DOW of what happened and see what they say. The deer was tagged by you and the processor or his kids had no right to the antlers without your permission. Theft or poaching or both if you ask me. Just because you got the antlers back does not mean the theft didn't happen. Changed your trophy forever. i would pursue it.


----------



## Makin Bacon (Sep 28, 2009)

I did persue it . I did not get my tag with the meat and the tag was not on the antlers when I finally got them back. ODNR said it's a civil case now, so if I want to spend whatever amount of money on a lawyer to get a value of $500 on a 125 class and below deer and what ever it is on a higher class to file a civil suit. My point was I never signed any paper given them possesion so I should get back whole possesion. I'm pretty sick to my stomach about the whole thing and that ODNR and Game Wardon will not do anything about it.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

The fact that you did not get your tag back is rather scary. Any time you possess part or all of a deer you have to have the tag, or tag number, or date/time and location of kill info with the part or parts you possess. The metal tag should ALWAYS COME BACK WITH YOUR MEAT.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I am sorry for all the mishaps you have been through with this. I don't know where Sunbury Oh is but we have a great processor here in Kent/Brimfield area. B&D Deer processing.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If you lived further north I would send you to a phenomenal processor. Extremely good, clean, and FAST! I took him my deer friday night around 8 and picked it back up sunday morning. He's up just shy of sandusky though. Sorry to hear your story man.


----------



## Makin Bacon (Sep 28, 2009)

To all thank you , nothing will ever bring back what was mine, my harvest, my buck except a set of rattling antlers and pictures. Being a father of six a coach to all of the them in sports, when I do get out to bow, gun, or muzzleload hunt and able to harvest a deer it's a honor . For someone to take it away and for the system to not give me rectification is disapointing being a law biding citizen , following all the states laws and regulations it seems to me that meat processors have different rules. They are the ones with possesion with or with out your concent , not much you can do. That's pretty sad for the ones like me that the time in the woods is limited and something grand happends and it's taken away .


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Makin Bacon said:


> To all thank you , nothing will ever bring back what was mine, my harvest, my buck except a set of rattling antlers and pictures. Being a father of six a coach to all of the them in sports, when I do get out to bow, gun, or muzzleload hunt and able to harvest a deer it's a honor . For someone to take it away and for the system to not give me rectification is disapointing being a law biding citizen , following all the states laws and regulations it seems to me that meat processors have different rules. They are the ones with possesion with or with out your concent , not much you can do. That's pretty sad for the ones like me that the time in the woods is limited and something grand happends and it's taken away .


Get the word out my friend. All OGF members can Boycott that place!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I can certainly understand your frustration and I agree that the place may very well have violated a law (perhaps more than one) with the way they handled the situation. But I am not really sure what you expect the ODNR to do with this. They clearly explained that it is now a civil matter and the only way to proceed would be to file a lawsuit. I know that stinks and getting full compensation for anything you put forth to file the lawsuit may be a risk but that is not the fault of the DNR. If this is a one time thing for the processor then proceeding may be difficult. If others have had similar happenings from them maybe it will not be so difficult. I would certainly keep my ears open for any other suspicious transactions with them to see if this is a habit of the company.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Scum_Frog said:


> If you lived further north I would send you to a phenomenal processor. Extremely good, clean, and FAST! I took him my deer friday night around 8 and picked it back up sunday morning. He's up just shy of sandusky though. Sorry to hear your story man.


Scum....who ya using?

To the OP, wow....I can't believe that happened and you have every right to be ticked at the ODNR. I would think they should be atleast investigating the tag issue


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

if that company had any class they would have imediatly fired the guy that cut the horns off for theft. then they would have atleast ate the bill for prossing to try and ease the pain some what for them messing up your mount. odnr should give them a ticket for theft of a deer tag as they took it with the deer and wont return it. with the way the company handled this i would hate to think of what else goes on there. i will pass the word to my friends not to shop there. i am sorry you got burnt by clowns like that.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I posted on this forum a few years ago to warn other hunters in my area of a well known meat processor outside Springfield OH - Finks Meats. Similiar story, took a gun season 10 pointer with a nice spread that I intended to Euro mount. Explained during drop-off I didn't want shoulder mount (they asked 3 times), but would do my own Euro-mount. 

Same story, picked up meat and no antlers, no metal tag. Acted as if it was no big deal "oh you said you weren't doing the shoulder mount, we threw it away with the rest of the discards" If you believe that I'd tell you I can sprout wings and fly!!! I wouldn't leave and in fact made the 2 meat cutters come out into the lobby and tell me themselves they threw it away. I asked the older gentleman how long he'd butchered deer - he told me 20 years. I aksed how many sets of antlers he ever tossed in the garbage of any size - he told me zero. The younger guy (maybe 20) took the blame - wouldn't look me in the eye, but apologized.

I'm quite positive the kid took my antlers...no way a 10 point with a 19inch inside spread goes in the dumpster.....I just don't buy it. 

And what really makes this sour for me - I butcher all my own deer and hadn't taken one to a processor in several seasons. I had a lot to do for work and a really busy rest of the week so I thought just this once I'd pay somebody to do it. I made a really poor choice when I pulled into Fink Meats on Rt 41 that day!

I spoke with Clark county officer Byron Rice.....he returned my call and listened to my concerns. He immediately sided with Finks Meat saying it was probably a legitimate accident and/or poor training. Officer Rice said I was just as guilty for transporting my meat without metal tag as the processor for providing the meat without tag....I don't agree, but I guess I understand - sort of Rice explained the same thing to me - I could sue them for a minimal amount in civil court, but it wasn't an issue for ODNR.

I would suggest spreading the word to everybody you know and filing a complaint with BBB in your area. Unfortunately there is nothing else you can do. 

And, at least you got your's back....I'll never see mine again in any fashion!!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

what i dont understand from what i am reading in these post is that odnr says you can take them to civil court for a minimal amout? when the odnr catches a poacher with a buck they charge him buy the inch for the antlers. with that being said hasnt odnr set a value on antlers that has already ended up being upheld in court and setting a presedent? i also dont understand how when they cut the horns off that odnr can say it was proubly a accident seams to me when you take a saw to horns that is pretty diliberate. you cannt cut the horns off a buck laying on the side of the road off legally but a butcher can cut them off and keep them? the horns get cut off and the tag comes up missing seams clear to me whats going on in that instance .


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have used Hoffmans quite a few times with minimal issues. I do know that the couple bucks I have taken there, When I told them I wanted the head or antlers, they cut it off right then and handed it back to me. It's been a few years since I have taken a deer to them so their practices may have changed. I would be furious if I was in your situation! Thanks for the "heads" up!


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry about your loss man, that is exactly why I have processed my own deer for years, I also know for sure how the meat was handled and that it is actually my deer coming back. For the antler, I have an awesome taxidermist in Clinton who has mentioned one of these type of kits because they are so much cleaner and easier than the European process. Cut the antlers off as if doing a shoulder mount and the skull is plastic.. just an idea. Here is one that I found at Cabela's that may work for you. never tried them myself.. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...uts?destination=/catalog/browse.cmd?N=1100186


----------



## Makin Bacon (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks , that's pretty cool, never seen those before, I would try that but holes have already been drilled through antlers for a carring string and they cut off brow ties .


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Makin Bacon said:


> Thanks , that's pretty cool, never seen those before, I would try that but holes have already been drilled through antlers for a carring string and they cut off brow ties .


Oh man, that sucks!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Does Ohio require you have the head on your deer when you bring it to the processor? In Kentucky if we are going to do a Euro mount then we always cut the head off before bringing it in. They have never questioned it.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

that's why i always tell people to get everything in writing.what you dropped off,what you want back,etc.
sad that it has to be that way though.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I know that you have to have the head on when checking a deer in but I would think that as long as the deer has a metal band on it's leg you can take the head off. Check stations usually put the tag on a buck's antlers but if you know you are going to take the head off have them put it on the leg.


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

quarter it, skin it and dee bone it they never even see the antlers you still take them the meat but they dont touch the antlers


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Jeffmo - I had the order confirmation slip identifying deer dropped off with sate tag #, cuts of meat to be prepared and down payment information from Finks Meats...written right on the line regarding head/antlers it said "save entire head". 

As was explained to me by the officer if there wasn't a violation committed it isn't of any care to ODNR. You could certainly take them to civil court...in my case the buck would have probably only grossed 120 and the value would have bene determined at less than $500. Not worth my time for that price. Now a 200 inch deer potentially worth thousands - yes sir I would have sued.

Here is what I learned (kind of already knew it anyway from prior experience with ODNR): ODNR cares about one thing and one thing only - MONEY!!! Once a deer has been killed and tagged they really don't care what happens to said deer carcus or antlers....unless they can reap some cash from the activity ODNR would be interested in a shop selling antlers or meat, but on isolated incidents like this they could care less. If there was a pattern of abuse they would likely investigate.....to levy fines and make money. If there isn't money to gain or a clear public health hazard they aren't getting involved. 

So, an isolated incident like mine or Mark's doesn't raise any interest. You are talking about a very small fine for a tag violation (transporting without tag). Anything else there is a civil issue. Change this up to a situation where ODNR believes they can levy large fines to Finks Meats and/or close off a clear public safety concern and they would be interested.

Although it sucks, I can't disagree with this method....they have limited resources and cannot deal with every dispute over wild game issues, etc. I made that clear to officer Rice - and the fact I wanted ODNR to document in the event Finks Meats was doing this to other patrons. Luckily, I've killed many deer and this wasn't my "buck of a lifetime", etc. - I've gotten over it. A youth or newer hunter however could have been realy upset with these actions.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

The easiest way to get Justice from the "BAD" Processors (if they actually are doing nasty, illegal things FOR REAL) is for all OGF members to Boycott them. (Justice for all!) Any of the Processors that are "Very Good" - or - "Great" should get as much patronage from OGF members as deemed appropriate. I'm sure there are a lot of quality Deer Processors in Ohio. Let's make them shine!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

You CAN remove the head before you take it to the processor as long as you have the metal tag. BTW when I picked up my deer this year it had a 2009 tag in the box. I didn't look at the tag before so I'm not sure if the state uses left over tags or the butcher lost mine and put an old tag in....heck it may have been the wrong deer or a deer from last year!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

How do u ever know that you are getting your deer back from the processor anyway?..You dont.


----------

